# Ripcord TV Show



## syscom3 (Dec 30, 2009)

How many remember the TV series from the early 60's, "RIPCORD"?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19K03dlUlWM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yujE2Vt7i30_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrYNXyzWPRE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tglgGAngsmI_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, never even heard of it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 30, 2009)

I hate to admit it, but yes, I do remember seeing this show as a kid.

1961 to 1963? Oh god....


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 30, 2009)

To be honest, I don't recall the Ripcord show, but I remember watching Sky King!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2009)

Now that one I remember!


----------



## stona (Dec 31, 2009)

I do remember this show but maybe it was shown later in the UK. Probably before '66 as family decamped to Africa then,no TV.
Did you see the size of those parachute packs?
Steve


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2010)

Just spotted thios thread!
Boy, do I remember that show! It's got a lot to answer for....pushed me even more into wanting to jump!
Those old B4 packs were rather large and heavy. Ex- military rigs, originally with a modified 'T-L' semi steerable canopy, then later using the forerunner of the PC (ParaCommander) canopy. It took quite a bit of effort o actually pull the 'cord', as it had four pins, slotted into four metal 'cones'. If one pin bent, you would end up making a depression in the ground - after bouncing! Thankfully, that system was eventually replaced by a single pin through a nylon loop.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 4, 2010)

Airframes said:


> ....pushed me even more into wanting to jump!



Did you?

My first jumps were under a T-10 canopy. Reliable opening, but boy, did those chutes open quick and give you a nice jolt!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm still trying to imagine Festus in a roll not playing Festus.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 6, 2010)

Syscom, yes I did 502 times. The first jumps were under the T10 (the opened panels gave it the name TL or TU), static line and free fall. Then it was military jumping, then back to civilian stuuff. I managed a free fall display team up until the mid '90's, when this stupid disease stopped all physical activity.


----------

